

What happened on the Deepwater Horizon [pdf] - slapshot
http://media.nola.com/news_impact/other/oil-cause-050710.pdf

======
slapshot
The RigZone site has had the best comprehensive set of pictures and diagrams
of the incident.

<http://www.rigzone.com/news/incident_images.asp?inc_id=1>

